# Shaq Brings Holiday Cheer



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59016670@N07/6370120297/ http://www.flickr.com/people/59016670@N07/

Shaquille Oâ€™Neal returned to Boston on Friday, but his visit had nothing to do with basketball.And that is not just because there is no NBA at this time.Shaq read to head start children in Dorchester, followed by the once â€œBig Shamrockâ€ handing out turkeys to needy families. It was all part of the Action for Boston Community Development (ABCD) kicking off their â€œWinter Emergency Campaign.â€

Source: CBS News​


----------



## cog41 (Nov 20, 2011)

Is that a Square and Compass on his cap?

For some reason I can't blow up the picture.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 21, 2011)

It certainly appears to be. I can't get to the pic either. Flickr says I don't have permission.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, it is a S&C. Br. Shaquille O'Neal is a Prince Hall Freemason.


----------



## cog41 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for that news Brother Raymond.

I'll share accordingly.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for the info Bro. Raymond. I knew he was made a Mason but that was about all I knew. Glad to see him out and about doing good deeds and representing all the Brothers well. I hope he keeps it up and in the process maybe changes a few attitudes toward us along the way.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Nov 23, 2011)

i love brother shaq, he has such a big heart, we could all learn a bit from his charity.


----------



## Benton (Nov 25, 2011)

That's the best kind of publicity, the kind you can't pay for.


----------



## TravellingManPHA (Nov 25, 2011)

Good work Bro. O'neal, alot of people can learn from the kindness of others.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Nov 29, 2011)

And so many PH brothers thought it was all a publicity stunt.  Glad for him.  SMIB


----------

